# LiveCD Gentoo 2004.2 e problemi noti

## randomaze

Problemi nel boot con la 2004.2 Minimal

Ci sono parecchi utenti (sia italiani che anglofoni) che hanno problemi nel fare il boot con il live CD 2004.2 minimal.

La soluzione é quella di usare il CD 2004.2 universal

riferimenti Grazie a mriya3 per la segnalazione

AGGIORNAMENTO: Pare che sia un bug di alcuni BIOS, comunque é stato preparato un nuovo liveCd minimal per risolvere il problema, tale CD si trova nella directory "/experimental/x86/livecd/x86" dei mirror

Non si vedono gli HD

Pare che ci sia un problema problema per chi fa il boot passando le opzioni per agpart (uh, non é agpgart?) con o senza l'opzione ataraid, infatti in quel caso non viene caricato il modulo ide-disk e i dischi righidi presenti nel PC non vengono correttamente visti.

E' già stato aperto un bug.

La soluzione é quella di dare manualmente il:

```
modprobe ide-disk
```

appena terminato il boot.

Mirrorselect

Alcuni utenti hanno riscontrato dei problemi dando il comando mirrorselect per localizzare i mirror più vicini, in quel caso il file /etc/make.conf viene riempito con caratteri spazzatura e il download risulta problematico.

Soluzione:

Ripristinare il make.conf e Impostare manualmente la variabile a un mirror conosciuto, per chi si trova in italia quello di Padova:

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/"
```

Bugzilla

Naturalmente questo post non ha la pretesa di essere completo, qualora il vostro problema non sia compreso in questi elencati potrebbe essere tra quelli presenti su Bugzilla

Changelog:

03/08: Problemi con il minimal e riferimenti su bugzilla

13/09: Aggiunto il riferimento al nuovo minimal

----------

## mriya3

2004.2 Minimal non boota

(da topic https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=205580)

Ci sono parecchi utenti che hanno problemi a bootare con la 2004.2 minimal. 

Per il momento l'unica soluzione sembra usare il CD 2004.2 universal

(cf. forum inglese https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=202516&highlight=gentoo+minimal+boot+problem, )

----------

## silian87

Si, vabbe'! ma certo che prima di rilasciare una nuova versione dovranno fare pure dei test!!!!! Come diavolo e' possibile che problemi del tipo che un cd non boota non vengano scoperti!?!?!?!

----------

## randomaze

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Come diavolo e' possibile che problemi del tipo che un cd non boota non vengano scoperti!?!?!?!

 

Mi é sembrato di capire che molti non riescono fare il boot, cosa diversa da tutti (forse chi ha fatto/testato il liveCD é tra quelli che ci sono riusciti).

Poi comuqnue ricordo che i developers gentoo sono dei volontari, che, pur cercando di fare le cose al meglio (e spesso ci riescono) talvolta per problemi di tempo, voglia, o chissà cos'altro fanno dei rilasci bacati.

Cose che succedono.

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Poi comunque ricordo che i developers gentoo sono dei volontari, che, pur cercando di fare le cose al meglio (e spesso ci riescono) talvolta per problemi di tempo, voglia, o chissà cos'altro fanno dei rilasci bacati.
> 
> Cose che succedono.

 

quoto in pieno, pero', mi sento di precisare una questione: é solo una mia impressione, o tutto questo  capita dal rilascio della serie 2004 ?

Io, che ho cominciato con 1.4-rc3 non ho mai sentito/avvertito problemi del genere e, sinceramente, la cosa un poco mi inquieta.

Coda

----------

## silian87

Si, si capisco benissimo, pero' mi sembra strano che certi problemi cosi' grandi non si trovino. 

Vabbe', speriamo che si trovino soluzioni al piu' persto   :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> quoto in pieno, pero', mi sento di precisare una questione: é solo una mia impressione, o tutto questo  capita dal rilascio della serie 2004 ?

 

Non so, non c'ero prima  :Razz: 

Comunque mi sembra che con la 2004.0 non ci fossero grossi problemi, poi considerando che i problemi (a parte questo del boot) si verifichino solo in presenza di particolari scelte di boot (agpgart, apparati SATA, ...) e non sono irrisolvibili non mi allarmerei ecessivamente.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Si, si capisco benissimo, pero' mi sembra strano che certi problemi cosi' grandi non si trovino. 

 

Tu li hai trovati? Faccio sta domanda perche' magari anche loro non hanno tempo di fare dei test

----------

## codadilupo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Tu li hai trovati? Faccio sta domanda perche' magari anche loro non hanno tempo di fare dei test

 

ecco, questo si' che mi preoccupa: che si cerchi di fare il passo piu' lungo della gamba, che si voglia atutti i costi rispettare delle scadenze, solo per trovare che l'errore era nelle date di rilascio, non nel software.

pavento, lo dico senza remore, il momento in cui potrei accorgermi che gentoo é diventata un's.p.a., per quanto no profit.

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ecco, questo si' che mi preoccupa: che si cerchi di fare il passo piu' lungo della gamba, che si voglia atutti i costi rispettare delle scadenze, solo per trovare che l'errore era nelle date di rilascio, non nel software. 

 

Il problema che quando la comunita' si espande le richieste sono piu' assidue e la gente non sa aspettare.

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> pavento, lo dico senza remore, il momento in cui potrei accorgermi che gentoo é diventata un's.p.a., per quanto no profit.

 

Si, ma quel giorno potrai lamentarti che i bug esistino e non sono stati trovati.

Sopratutto se paghi  :Razz: 

IMHO la cosa migliorerà quando verrà abbandonato il 2.4  :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Tu li hai trovati? Faccio sta domanda perche' magari anche loro non hanno tempo di fare dei test

 

Beh certo, non ci vuole molto, basta prendere la iso minimal e provare ad avviare.... su 4 computer di anni diversi e con caratteristiche diverse neanche su di uno e' partita, dimmi un po' te...

----------

## Diggs

Ho scaricato la minimal 2 giorni fa e installato con essa: nessun problema.

Può darsi che abbiano aggiornato le iso?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *proudhomm wrote:*   

> Ho scaricato la minimal 2 giorni fa e installato con essa: nessun problema.
> 
> Può darsi che abbiano aggiornato le iso?

 

C'e' la data di solito quando la scarichi... che data riportava?

----------

## n3m0

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> C'e' la data di solito quando la scarichi... che data riportava?

 

Ho appena controllato ed ecco cosa ho visto: 

```
install-x86-minimal-2004.2.iso          22-Jul-2004 17:01   78M 
```

Considerando la prima segnalazione a riguardo in questo topic, mi sa che non è stato aggiornato affatto.

----------

## randomaze

 *proudhomm wrote:*   

> Ho scaricato la minimal 2 giorni fa e installato con essa: nessun problema.

 

Beh come ho detto "molti utenti" é diverso da "tutti".

Anche se non so quale possa essere la discriminante potrebbe essere un problema di alcuni lettori.

----------

## Diggs

La iso l'ho scaricata da http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ in data 06-08-04.

L'ho usata per installare gentoo su laptop: nessun problema di rilievo, tutto rilevato a primo avvio.

----------

## Neomubumba

In merito alla faccenda del problema riguardante il comando mirrorselect io mi sono trovato davanti ad un problema ben più odioso. 

Quando ho dato:

mirrorselect -a -s4 -o >> /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

mi sono ritrovato con una lista innumerevole, in formato che ricorda html, di prove su server http e ftp che si è aggiunta al su richiesto make.conf.

Cosa ne è derivato?

Che quando andavo a dare un qualsiasi emerge il compilatore mi dava strani errori che non poteva scaricare nulla perchè c'erano errori di sintassi nel make.conf.

La bruta soluzione a cui sono stato costretto era o rifare il make.conf (che se nel caso si abbia già configurato le use è pallosa ricostruire il tutto, o, ancor più mastodonticamente noioso, ho dovuto commentare tutte quelle righe (che erano svariate pagine, circa 7) con il tanto amato tasto #, dovendo alla fine aggiungere la lista dei mirrors,

E' successo anche ad altri?[/i]

----------

## randomaze

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> il file /etc/make.conf viene riempito con caratteri spazzatura e il download risulta problematico.

 

 *Neomubumba wrote:*   

> un problema ben più odioso. 

 

Si tratta dello stesso problema... solo che nel post iniziale non ho approfondito il fatto che i caratteri erano parte di un testo XML e che erano così tanti  :Razz: 

----------

## mouser

Non posso documentare gli errori, posso invece confermare che ho downloadato la universal, bruciato il tutto su cd, ed il boot non mi dà assolutamente problemi, rileva e tira su tutto (tranne quello che gli dico di non fare!).

Comunque, il fatto che si inizi a lasciar stare le fasi di testing per un pò di download in più della nuova versione, spaventa molto anche me!

Speriamo bene   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## abaddon83

ma io personalmente ho avuto qualche problema appena uscita la 2004... per oviare al problema son tornato alla 1.4 e poi via di emerge sync  :Razz: 

effettivamente la 2004 mi ha dato subito l'impressione d'essere nata un po "storta"

----------

## Yans

in effetti il problema dell'iso minimal e molto strano a me su 1 dei miei servers non fa il boot ho provato la stessa immagine sulla mia workstation e funziona anche con vmware....

per cioè e molto probabile che i tester non hanno riscontrato questo problema visto che si pone in casi rari 

----------

## Thundah

Anchio avevo riscontrato un problema estraendo lo stage 1..  cmq magari è possibile rilasciare una nuova versione 2004.2 CORRECTED.. se ovviamente si ha il tempo di metterla a posto.. è solo un'idea.. grazie di tutto cmq! By Mauro

----------

## innovatel

L'ho installata a fine agosto ed ho avuto un problema col file system in fase di mount.

lo schema era:

swap

/boot -> ReiserFS

/ -> ReiserFS

/home -> ReiserFS

ottimo. /boot e / le montava

quando andavo a montare la /home diceva che il filesystem non era valido. questo sia come mount all'avvio che manuale.

ora sono con la sid ... e riproverò quando avrò portatile ... magari quella col reiserfs4   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *innovatel wrote:*   

> / -> ReiserFS
> 
> /home -> ReiserFS
> 
> ottimo. /boot e / le montava
> ...

 

Onestamente, dato che / e /boot che erano delle ReiserFS (come la /home) venivano montate correttamente penserei più a un problema di configurazione della macchina piuttosto che a un problema sul LiveCD.

Tui sei siucuro che fosse tutto corretto? Che la /home fosse formattata e simili?

P.S. Se vuoi provare il Reiser4 ricorda che alcuni utenti al momento lamentano problemi e corruzione dei dati...

----------

## innovatel

son sicuro della formattazione. preso dall'idea "magari mi son scordato" (anche se ero certo di no perchè su carta mi segno tutto) l'ho riformattata con mkreiser ... e la questione la stessa. onestamente non sò nemmeno io come classificarlo (bug o meno) però con la sid, stessa struttura partizioni è andata tutta perfetta

----------

## Voodoo_Child

non so se sia tra i problemi noti cmq al momento di fare emerge system mi si blocca al secondo pacchetto (bz2 mi sembra) dicendo che mancano diversi file .o di gcc... ho seguito finora l'installazione standard come da manuale (stage2)

In precedenza mi aveva dato il problema (noto questa volta) di riempire di schifezze il make.conf dopo il mirrorselect ma l'ho risolto creandone uno nuovo...

dopo questo ho lanciato il dvd (è quello preso in edicola da un magazine per linux) dalla finestra e sono ripartito da un cd vecchio contenente una distro precedente... 6 euro buttati....  :Confused: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Voodoo_Child wrote:*   

> non so se sia tra i problemi noti cmq al momento di fare emerge system mi si blocca al secondo pacchetto (bz2 mi sembra) dicendo che mancano diversi file .o di gcc... ho seguito finora l'installazione standard come da manuale (stage2)

 

Un errore più specifico sarebbe meglio.... non mi é chiaro quale sia il pacchetto che da problemi (gcc?), che stage stai scompattando e via dicendo  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Voodoo_Child

azz...  :Embarassed:   purtroppo non mi sono segnato l'errore, dopo aver lottato con mirrorselect ero troppo scazzato e sono ripartito da zero... cmq lo stage era il 2 e si è bloccato su emerge system dopo il download del secondo pacchetto (bz2 appunto) e prima della sua compilazione dicendo che mancavano una serie di file .o per gcc, credo una quindicina....

----------

## randomaze

 *Voodoo_Child wrote:*   

> secondo pacchetto (bz2 appunto) e prima della sua compilazione

 

Credo che un buon 80% di pacchetti abbiano estensione bz2 ecco perché èe un pò difficile capire quel'é il pacchetto in questione

----------

## Voodoo_Child

aghh... si vede che non sono abituato ad un forum tecnico... il pacchetto era bzlib, uno dei primi che viene scaricato con emerge system, il pc è in fase di installazione e quindi posto dall'ufficio e nel tragitto casa-ufficio le cose si dimenticano  :Very Happy: 

Cmq sto reinstallando tutto, speriamo non mi dia noia questa volta...

----------

